# Mahindra 5035 runs 15 min then dies



## Mike B (Apr 18, 2018)

My tractor sat all winter without running. I started it this spring and after running for 15 min it died. I figured my fuel got moisture in it so I put some diesel additive in tank. I had to pump primer on top of filter for it to start. Once started it ran for a while again then died. I changed fuel filter, drained tank, added fresh fuel, bleed lines, and still does same thing. I’m just learning about diesels so I could use some help.


----------



## Mike B (Apr 18, 2018)

Mahndra 5035 not running right


----------



## Mike B (Apr 18, 2018)

First time posting. Trying to figure this out?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Run it w/ the fuel tank cap OFF or loose..


----------

